# This is now getting ridiculous!



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Get a gander at this and tell me if this offends you!

http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/166239/55_movie_remakes_currently_in_the_works.html

Hands up how many are getting sick and tired of these Hollywood remakes whom obviously are so sad that they need to produce more boring CGI effects and LFE.1 for utter sheer sadness!

Some of remakes I’ve seen in the past worked and in some way some of ones of late haven’t.

We all know it’s a conspiracy for the poor excuse of Dolby cinema digital 3D and silly LFE.1 effects that are no longer artistic it all amounts to sheer writers wooden distortion that is painful to me eyes and ears!

BAN THE REMAKES :gah: and (lets get some new mavericks in that can write) because any idiot can copy and paste text into a load of Wooden Mumbo Jumbo:dizzy: on home pc today!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

So when are you going to stop paying your money to watch them? Seems like those remakes are doing their job if you keep shucking the shillings. :bigsmile:


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

I think once films hit a certain age, remakes aren't that bad. For example, a lot of people just won't watch black and white or even the very early color films. However, some of those on the list are pretty silly. Karate Kid and Short Circuit? LOL


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I can not believe someone wants to remake My Fair Lady! (1964-1994) What has it been just middle 1990’s when Bob Harris and James Katz restored the film into wonderful 65mm with new Dolby film mix in SR that looked and sounded 10/10 when projected onto the BIG SCREEN!

I read a few years ago that someone was daring to remake The Towering Inferno (1974) and there’s already a discussion going on about that on the forum boards. Also Earthquake so it proves I’m right they just want to get high-off with lots of CGI and LFE.1 to shake the theatres/cinema into a pipe of rubble!

Why don’t they just re-store the films and release them into cinemas it would have bigger impact over a remake! Just as long as they don’t start using E.T. (1982-2002) walky-talkies! :duh: In ever scene that as sheet of glass landing on woman’s face or some poor lass leaping out a high-story window whilst on fire!



dradius said:


> I think once films hit a certain age, remakes aren't that bad. For example, a lot of people just won't watch black and white or even the very early color films. However, some of those on the list are pretty silly. Karate Kid and Short Circuit? LOL


Well I can watch Casablanca (1942) many times over and it gets better with each viewing every time! Even jogging back a few chapters and re-watching I never get tired of it. Monaural mix nice! Black & White even nicer!

Thou Psycho (1968) was remade (1998) with shot for shot and colour and Dolby SR-D dts SDDS to satisfy some crowds. It kinder worked with me as it was keeping the trend of the original.

I guess if they can do a re-make shot for shot I might have something nice to say about it, maybe?

I guess that we must be in need of remake now! Well have reached a certain age! But I prefer to stay the same something like, Total Recall springs to mind, it’s the best mind (bleep) ever! I prefer to be senile. :bigsmile:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I could care less about most of those, but there is no way someone can improve upon Karate Kid. They're going to come up short BIG time. Hopefully it will draw more interest to the original though.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

SteveCallas said:


> I could care less about most of those, but there is no way someone can improve upon Karate Kid. They're going to come up short BIG time. Hopefully it will draw more interest to the original though.


Wax On! Wax Off! LOL it’s a classic film that has deep moving emotional story and no a remake isn’t necessary. Not sure about the third or isn’t the fourth maybe they can remake that instead. :bigsmile:


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree completely. Combined with the constant "re-imaginings" (Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica, V, etc), which more often than not prove to be stains on the original, this just goes to show that Hollywood has no ideas left. This is one of my reasons for building a library of the original versions of favorite films (and TV series). That way, as today's audiences can thrill to the hi-jinks of Will Smith's street-wise, contemporary "Karate Kid" (or, "Kung Fu Kid", as is the running title), I can return to the time honored wisdom of Mr. Miyagi whenever I want ("Wax on, Wax off").



dradius said:


> ... a lot of people just won't watch black and white or even the very early color films.


It is truly a shame that things like shot composition, character development, etc. take second seat (sometimes all the way to the back of the bus!) to CGI, SFX, etc. Some of the truly great films were filmed in B&W (even if they could have been in color), because the director understood how to take advantage of the format. Films such as "Double Indemnity" could never have had the same impact in color, and those who discount B&W as being "primitive" and "old and out-of-date" need a serious flogging with a wet noodle. Some current films which were color in the theaters were only that way because of this. For example, the vastly underrated film (IMHO) "The Mist" was originally meant to be B&W, but the studio wanted color. Frank Darabont's intro comments to the B&W version are well worth hearing.

I'm surprised that there has not been a movement to colorize "Young Frankenstein" or the B&W parts of "The Wizard of Oz"...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If people will buy it and watch it, what is the problem? You can skip it if you wish. The entertainment industry is about selling a product. If you appreciate the "art" of the original, you can watch the original and are welcome to comment on how bad the remakes are. I don't see the big deal, myself. There are lots of bad originals out there, too.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

lcaillo said:


> If people will buy it and watch it, what is the problem? You can skip it if you wish. The entertainment industry is about selling a product. If you appreciate the "art" of the original, you can watch the original and are welcome to comment on how bad the remakes are. I don't see the big deal, myself. There are lots of bad originals out there, too.


That's true, of course. I would just like to see more original ideas out there (right now, it seems like nearly half of all movies are remakes or "re-imaginings"; I'm probably over stating the matter a bit, but you get the idea...).


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I prefer watching remastered one. I am big fan of Indian movies, i have watched a remastered movie Mughal-e-Azam which was originally half black n white and half colored. The remastered version was very good. Loved it


----------

